# Dark Colored sweater



## BOEMclothing (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello first of all i'm new on this forum so i don't know if this is the right place to ask!

But i need a Fullfillment service that can print Full Color designs onto a Dark sweater! What's the best option?


----------

